# Monster Man Series



## JustJimAZ

I did not see another post about this one, and I'm not sure what forum it belongs in...
Face Off ended and Monster Man began.
As I had hoped, MM focused much more on the build aspect - not entirely, of course, but more. I did not expect a step by step "How to Make a Two Headed Shark", and we did not get one. Still, it's cool to see props built at a professional level and see how they operate "in the biz".

It seems the monster shop they chose was based at least in part on their involvement in low budget monster movies such as SYFY originals, and in part on drama among the primaries. I could still do without the drama, but I am not going to pay their bills, so I'll take that to get glimpses into the inner workings of the shop.

Striking how very similar their methods seem to be compared with home haunters. Only the budget and time factors seem radically different. Love yo know what others think about this new series.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This forum is probably fine for the series discussion, Jim, since it lists TV shows as part of the genres covered. If I'm mistaken, it will be moved

We also watched the first episode and one of the first things Spooky1 said after it was over was that he hoped the producers wouldn't put a lot of focus on the fireworks between father and daughter Other than that, watching the builds and how the monster makers were so actively involved in the shots (like getting into the water with the two headed shark) was entertaining.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> We also watched the first episode and one of the first things Spooky1 said after it was over was that he hoped the producers wouldn't put a lot of focus on the fireworks between father and daughter Other than that, watching the builds and how the monster makers were so actively involved in the shots (like getting into the water with the two headed shark) was entertaining.


The show seems like it has some great potential. Our fear about the show is the same as Spooky's...don't want another American Chopper soap opera, I want to see some amazing props getting built. Unfortunately, most of America is probably going to be looking for the drama...


----------



## Spooky1

I liked the first episode, but would like them to tone down the drama. I guess all jobs are about the same. The boss makes promises, then talks to the people who actually have to do the work and are told "you said we can do what by this Friday?"


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I didn't much care for the show...found the work and the processes sloppy and uninspired.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They are certainly not making props for major motion pictures or anything close...more like scyfy channel stuff at best, but it still seems like you could glean a technique or two from the show if they just toned down the drama a bit. Overall though I agree, I think this one is going belly up if it continues the way it is.


----------



## Johnmonster

I enjoyed the first episode. The drama was there, of course, but as mentioned by others in this thread, the drama is what keeps the average viewer interested. All of us just want to see the process and enjoy the challenge vicariously, but sadly we are not the main demographic.

The Asylum showing up to commission the shark- awesome. I love the micro studios. Some of their output is questionable but that's where the business is for practical effects. A show about an effects shop that only caters to the big studios making summer blockbusters would pretty much be a camera hovering over a bunch of computer guys drinking Red Bull and coding. Sure, that has its place, but I want to see rubber monsters!

The Sean and Noel Cunningham project looked like it was a short film or something- maybe Sean was directing his son's script to help him build his curriculum vitae. They probably paid for one day's shooting at the hospital, thus the tension over the effects crew being late and slow.

Cleve Hall is an interesting character. At first I thought he would be odious, but his personality grew on me over time. Seems like he would be cool to talk shop with; he's probably got some great stories.

I'm rooting for this to continue because no matter how intrusive the drama is, it's a show about people doing what we love to do. I'll take that over ice road trucking shows and pawn shops any day of the week.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree for the most part with what has been said so far. I hate the drama but I guess it's not a how-to show anyway. And with a bit of luck we could pick up a tip here or there that might be useful. We can hope it will get better, but I doubt it ever will.


----------



## kprimm

I liked it, anything that shows monsters being built is cool by me. I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I really do want to see as much of the work in the shop as possible, personally.

I don't know anything about the movie biz, so I could be wrong, but... Does it seem odd that a guy working for a shop like this will need to go into a shark cage to "study how sharks attack"? Maybe that happens all the time. I understand the animators of Finding Nemo all went snorkeling in the reef, but there must be 1,000 cheaper ways to see sharks move and attack. Actually, does it seem odd that the guys from Asylum came in with such a bad shark design in the first place? I have seen several two headed freaks, and they are always side by side. MAYBE they just wanted to be different, but I think anyone with film experience would have seen how useless the top and bottom heads would have been for filming.

I am suspicious of the setup, but that said, I still plan to catch this and hope it proves to be useful and entertaining.


----------



## Johnmonster

Jim, I figure that the reason they went in the shark cage was to pump up some minor thrills. Kind of like the times on Face Off when they bring in zoo animals, point the camera at the contestants and tell them to act like they are in jeopardy. "To think that if it were not for the thick iron gate and the 12 guys off camera with high powered rifles, that marmoset would kill us all. Wow! I'm so inspired!"

I'm with you, I want them to stay in the shop.

The two headed shark IMMEDIATELY made me think of the recent Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy and the Sam Rockwell version of Zaphod Beeblebrox. Could be the Asylum folks were inspired by that, wanting something less common than the side by side head. Other than that, it could be that the producers asked them to bring the silly double decker shark drawing so they could have a little cliffhanger moment. 

Cleve Hall is a member here. Cleve, you got any comments on all this?


----------



## JustJimAZ

Johnmonster said:


> Cleve Hall is a member here. Cleve, you got any comments on all this?


Yeah, if Cleve is free to comment, that would be great! As I said, I know nothing about the biz, so insight would be interesting. Of course, that may not be allowed. Or he may be too busy working 36 hour days and sleeping in his car to get on the forum. I could see that.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just watched the episode again with a fresh set of eyes and enjoyed it much more, appreciated the work done under tight deadlines and liked the humor...seems like it would be a fun place to work. 

I do wish the producers of the show would find an original format and style for this show...seems like all reality shows are clones, the same time lapse transitions, the same music, the same pacing...I would just like to see something fresh in the way they tell the stories. An interesting idea would be tell the story backwards, start with finished work then go backwards to reveal all the challenges each project faced...sort of like the backward Seinfeld episode.


----------



## debbie5

My kids were frightened by the guy's makeup...WTH?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Really liked the werewolf design in episode #2 but didn't get a good feel for how looked/performed in the film.


----------



## tcass01

Watched Episode 2 Last night. Personal feelings on the show is that after seeing this episode, I can see why only, for lack of a better word, "hack" directors come to him. They took what was a decent drawn design and turned it into a cartoon style werewolf. Cleve's apparent backhanded disregard for his clients deadlines, total lack of professionalism, lack of communication, overinflated ego, and as for tight deadlines...if he actually focused on the task at hand adn controlled his group, the deadline wouldn't be tight. I can full well understand delegating a task to somone, but if you don't meet as a group to get the plan to run smooth, it will be exactly as the show appears, Chaos. The show seems to be leaning more toward the "OC Chopper and Cardasian watching crowd" and not those interested in the 'art' behind making "monsters". With the small amount of drama involved with "Face off", Face off is a much more entertaining show with real "proffesional attitude". What the contestants created under rediculious deadlines, by themselves, far outweighs what is shown on Monsterman with the creativity of a "group" of artists. I would love to see what a group of Faceoffers could come up with in a head to head with Cleve and his group and the week he had to create it. Would he accept that challenge? I respect Cleve for his years in the Biz, but I think this show is seriously damaging his credibility as a quality special Monster fx builder.


----------



## sickNtwisted

I'm not impressed with their designs but it's still interesting to see the process. I'm shocked at the quality of their prosthetic work and that they had to bring in a silicone expert. Tisk, tisk.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well I liked a couple of his ideas, I never tought of making patterns off of a smaller statue and useing a projector to enlarge it. Of coruse my thought on seeing this was *Beep* I should have bought a projector at the school auction! At the same time his poor attuide toward the clients and meeting his deadlines kind of irks me. I'll keep watching just to see what I can on how they do props though. I like his daughter and tend to agree with her so far. I work with my dad on the family farm so I know how it feels to but heads with dad over new and old ways and having to walk away to calm down before I strangle him.


----------



## Spooky1

With all that's been going on, we forgot to watch last night. I hope I set the DVR to record the whole series.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I will probably see episode 2 this weekend.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I have a werewolf that I revamp every year since he is always a work in progress. I loved the idea of the stretchable fur!! But where do I find it at??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Did not get a chance to see episode #2. I will give it another go before I make a final decision to commit to watching or not...again, realizing this is not a show for haunters, but a show for extreme reality TV viewers with a penchant for horror. Fingers crossed it is a good one...


----------



## Spooky1

I didn't record episode 2, so we'll have to watch it on "On Demand"


----------



## Allen H

Black rose, I am pretty sure that the fur was from NFT. National fiber technologies- They do almost all the hair and fur in Hollywood. Most furs run around $30/sq ft. Stupid expensive. here is their site incase you are getting an awesome tax return. It is worth it,I have had to use them a few times. the werewolf furis $40/sf now.
http://www.nftech.com/products-stock.html


----------



## Johnmonster

Just saw episode 2. I liked the werewolf until I saw the head in the footage they shot. Had a Wile E. Coyote quality to it. My favorite practical werewolves have always been the DOG SOLDIERS werewolves. I wish they had taken it more that direction, and less Rob Zombie animation. This one would have been really good if they'd made the head a bit more natural.

I'd like to see an episode where Hill and Johnnie make all the creative decisions. They seem like they'd have some good ideas (well, except for the werewolf man-junk).

The Princess Polly mask turned out well, but I think the makeup artists had a lot to do with that. It was blended beautifully.

Still, the show is a fun watch. Looking forward to more.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Allen H said:


> Black rose, I am pretty sure that the fur was from NFT. National fiber technologies- It is worth it,I have had to use them a few times. the werewolf fur is $40/sf now.
> http://www.nftech.com/products-stock.html


Thanks Allen! I did not even know this stuff existed. These are the things I like about the show - seeing what pros have access to. I don't actually need this stuff, but I love knowing it's there!



STOLLOWEEN said:


> An interesting idea would be tell the story backwards, start with finished work then go backwards to reveal all the challenges each project faced...sort of like the backward Seinfeld episode.


That would be pretty interesting. I think we pretty much know going in that it will all work out, so why not start there?



tcass01 said:


> Watched Episode 2 Last night. Face off is a much more entertaining show with real "professional attitude". What the contestants created under ridiculous deadlines, by themselves, far outweighs what is shown on Monsterman with the creativity of a "group" of artists. I would love to see what a group of Faceoffers could come up with in a head to head with Cleve and his group and the week he had to create it. Would he accept that challenge? I respect Cleve for his years in the Biz, but I think this show is seriously damaging his credibility as a quality special Monster fx builder.


I was wondering about that myself. I'm thinking, "why would I go to this shop if they have no respect for my deadlines?". If I were directing, losing time and light and location by the second, I would not use a shop a second time if they showed up two hours late, no matter how well it worked out in the end. I am also wondering if it's not some kind of commercial for upcoming movies more than anything else. I never heard of Thomas Churchill. I don't know what makes his film making "revolutionary", but I imagine Google searches went up a bit after this aired. I'm thinking people agree to be part of this show mostly to help get their movies noticed, rather than just random customers showing up with projects.



sickNtwisted said:


> I'm not impressed with their designs but it's still interesting to see the process. I'm shocked at the quality of their prosthetic work and that they had to bring in a silicone expert.


I'm not qualified to critique their prosthetics - I have no idea how to blend the eyes so artfully like they did on the Princess mask. I am watching the show for the process though. It's the only reason I would tune in.

The field trips are killing me though. "We're on a tight deadline, and I need to get this werewolf going. Let's spend the time and money to find a place that will let us watch dogs attack humans and put Cleve in the bite suit." Again, maybe this is how Hollywood really works. Maybe people with 30 years in the FX business take weekly field trips to spend an hour in a shark cage or at a dog training school. What next? Do they go to the bug house in the zoo, or maybe visit the Orkin man? Maybe they just buy an ant farm.

It feels so forced, so contrived. I want to see people build monsters and props.

Best parts?
I did not realize that a director might come and shoot the green screen in the shop. That's cool. I also never thought about the reflective materials and green screen. The stretch fur was awesome (Thanks again Allen - YouTube Wednesdays are as entertaining and more informative than Monster Man so far). I never knew how much the prop people might be involved in the actual shoot - like making the shark bite or the werewolf jaws open and close, or blood splatter.

I liked the muscle suit, and it may influence how I rebuild my gargoyle. That might be worth watching the whole series to me.

I'll watch at least one more episode anyway. I hope it's less cheese, but I have little faith.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Thanks for the tip on the fur Allen H. And I agree with JustJimAz the show is way too much about the drama. I would not hire them from a professional stand point. But I will continue to watch just cuz it gives me such evil ideas!!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

eh i like it but making monsters is 10x better. i cant wait till it comes back on this fall (yes travel channel renewed the show for 10 new episodes giving it a full season


----------



## HalloweenZombie

After watching the 3rd episode, I'm hooked. But I feel sorry for Cleve. I don't know how he puts up with his boss and his daughter. And rushing to meet deadlines week after week is going to get old fast. I don't see this show making it into a second season if they don't change the "plot" once in a while.

I'm also stunned at how unprofessionally the shop is run. The planning is horrible, the drawings aren't great (not that they follow them anyway) and the props end up being only B movie quality. 

On the other hand, this stuff is great for haunted houses. They might not explain exactly what they are doing all the time, but I'm picking up things here and there. It's funny how they try to hide the names of the materials they are using, but I could see them using Smooth-On's Foam It last night. And there's a lot more how-to material here than there was on Face Off.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Actually, I liked the biomechanical bug in the end. I thought it looked cool, and the EL wire was a nice touch, IMO. They _*DID*_ end up doing a field trip to an exterminator! Man, it sucks being right all the time. I guess someone thinks field trips add interest. After 30 years in the business, did Cleve _REALLY_ learn anything from his ex wife screaming at the sight of bugs? Dunno.

Seems to me the guy must have a lot of skill and talent to be in the business that long, and the show is doing him a disservice. I bet he'd be great fun to talk with for days, just about his experiences. It goes without saying that he'd have a ton of great information and ideas. That does not seem to be coming through on my screen.

BTW - Is it an odd coincidence that the first episode had a two headed shark AND cojoined twins, and this one has two bug builds? Does that seem a little too convenient?

I too am surprised at the operations and that the concept sketches are so poor or nonexistent. Not that I can draw any better. After watching Face Off (and every DVD bonus feature I've ever seen), I just assumed that being able to sketch well was a prerequisite to FX. Certainly, it would make sense to spend even a full day working on concept drawings with your team before sending them out to build things for you. Granted, finding random stuff in the shop and incorporating it may be more fun, but I'm sure some of that could still happen.

Making props and monsters is something I would love to do. These people are getting paid to do the job, and I'm not, so in my book that makes them more qualified than me - regardless of what I see on screen. I will keep watching as long as it lasts, I just don't have much hope that it will last long. It seems like a subject relatively few care about, and those few care more about the process than the drama.

Didn't we all love watching Mark Hamill do behind the scenes stuff on TV specials? Don't we love watching similar stuff on our DVDs? No drama on those. No fights or in-shop tension either.

The constantly changing expectations and deadlines and other realities of the business are interesting to me, as are challenges that arise, like using reflective cloth on a green screen shoot. Let's focus on the cool stuff, huh?

I like Stolloween's idea of starting with a success and working backwards. I could even get behind the field trips if they were more of a "let's help you the audience understand what effect we are going for" perspective rather than "After decades in the business, I don't know how to make a scary bug or werewolf" perspective.

I really want to like this show. I really want it to inspire up and coming generations to get into FX, propbuilding, etc. I'm not seeing that though. Maybe a shift in focus to doing the show from younger daughter Elora's perspective as she learns the business? That may or may not give away "professional secrets" if there actually are any, but it would be an improvement from where I'm sitting.

Here's hoping Monster Man is a success, whatever they decide to do with it.


----------



## mickkell

I didn't care for it either,too cheesy and way too much drama.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It wouldn't surprise me at all to find that there are folks who don't sketch out their ideas before making something, just as there are speakers who don't write out a speech before speaking. However, if you're working with a team, it's probably wise to have some template everyone can work from, if for no other reason than it minimizes the chances of someone going off on a tangent and thereby losing valuable time and resources.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Watching with the sound off helps .


----------



## Blackrose1978

I finally watched the 3rd episode. They took forever to upload it to OnDemand!! I hate having to work Weds nights. I have to say I am losing intrest fast. Too much drama I want more focus on the monsters.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Bone Dancer said:


> Watching with the sound off helps .



Funny Bone Dancer!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I watched Monster Man last night after work. The show is just going down hill. I have to say I loved the Spider head mask.


----------



## Johnmonster

I watched last night also- thought it was pretty interesting for the most part.

The only thing that bothered me was the segment where Constance and Johnnie were making the head cast of the actress. The covered her head with what looked like plaster, followed by plaster bandages. Surely the goo placed on her head was alginate, then reinforced with the plaster bandages? Trouble is, Constance was narrating the process and she never mentioned alginate. She basically said "first we plaster over her head to get the cast".

I'm no expert but I don't think you're supposed to use plaster for lifecasting. I'm sure they used alginate on her skin, but to the viewer, it looked like they just slathered her with plaster of paris.

I've never lifecasted, but I've heard horror stories about plaster heating up over skin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct about plaster heating up, John. It should never be put directly on skin. People who do lifecasts know that, but it would certainly be misleading to a newbie to hear someone use the term "plaster" as quoted.


----------



## Lunatic

Hmmm, I have some reserve thoughts about the show mainly because I am not an artist and can't draw or sculpt. Even though I could not do as good of a job prop building, I do think in general the props are not high end and are geared mostly for B-rated movies. 

There are many artists here on Haunt Forum such as Stolloween who have more creative and beautiful looking props. But again, I am not an artist and I still respect the work that Cleve and his crew does on the show. The drama I can do without but it isn't the casts fault and it's fun to watch regardless. You go with your bad self Monster Man!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Saw some pieces of the show. Meh. Still think the biomechanical bug was the best so far.
I guess my fundamental question is whether people who like the (obviously forced) drama really be the kind of people who want to see behind the scenes at a prop shop? Because it seems to me that the kinds of people who want to see behind the scenes at a prop shop are not the kind that are into the drama. 

Intra-team rivalry between ex BF and GF? New low. High point? I skipped around, and either missed the field trip of the week or it was replaced by a jar of frozen spiders. Which I wish I had.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL at the "jar of frozen spiders remark", Jim


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the spider/zombie makeup episode last night courtesy of OnDemand and got to see the jar of frozen spiders Jim was talking about

The zombified girl looked really good - beautifully done makeup, and it's just fun to see the transformation of a pretty, petite girl into a nasty looking creature.

The melting face sequence was also good, although I did feel a little sorry for that poor actor sitting there getting all that green goo sprayed into his face


----------



## Spooky1

I really can't imagine that a director wouldn't work a little closer with his effects people. Is it just for the this show to up the "drama" that everything is last minute? Wouldn't you run tests of your props with the director to be sure it does what it needs to do? Though I enjoy the show, it seems more and more contrived.


----------



## JustJimAZ

RoxyBlue said:


> Watched the spider/zombie makeup episode last night courtesy of OnDemand and got to see the jar of frozen spiders Jim was talking about


...AND you wish you had one, right? I was wondering how one would even go about getting such a collection. Bizarre.



Spooky1 said:


> Though I enjoy the show, it seems more and more contrived.


Just so. Even I test run my props before "The Big Night". I guess the hallmark of low budget movies is you make only one of each prop and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I work in an environment where the deadlines are much like the ones on the show, so I can sort of buy into that aspect of the show. I just find the personalities and drama contrived and over the top...blame the producers I guess!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I love the different techniques that they are using. I wished they would focus more on the how to than the drama. Monster man's foam skills are astounding


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am afraid that Blackrose is right as well as the rest of you. Prop making is the last thing on the list as far as the program producers are conserned. Drama is first with tension between a unusual group of people that appear a bit beyond the norm. The " will they make it in time" thing. And last, they are making props for B movies as a back drop for this show. 
So you take a dysfunctional group of people, doing something with a lot of drama and you have a show. Just fill in the blanks. Trucking, logging, hunting, ect. I just feel bad that I have to set through it all just to see something I am interested in and then wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I am DVRing the series and I run through the episodes fairly quickly. Let's face it, the show's premise is just like all the other reality shows, character drama, strife and whatever else they can dream up to get veiwers to 'tune back in' after the commercial. I will continue to watch it to gleen whatever I can as far as prop making, where to buy, etc. Even though it isn't a great "how to" series, there are small nuggets of info every now and then. It isn't going to win any Emmys, but sometimes there are neat things to see. I love the hearse and some of the prop making ideas. Who knows, I may learn something very helpful for my Halloween 2012. :googly: Does Cleve remind anyone else of Pennywise????


----------



## JustJimAZ

Anyone see last week's? I did not. just wondering what it was.

I had a funny moment watching the one with the giant spider. I was watching it with my son - don't judge me - and you know they changed the designs and they were not happy with the rod puppet and so on... So they're talking about the huge foam spider and what it can do, and my son starts mocking the director..."And it can fly, right? Because in one scene we need it to fly across the sky and land on these people." I thought that was the highlight of the show, personally.

Does anyone else get the feeling (assuming the backgrounds of these people are as advertised) that Cleve and SOTA would both be improved if Cleve got fired? Not that I want him to lose his job. Not at all. Just from a philosophical perspective, I imagine his irresponsibility (again, assuming that is real) would disappear overnight if he had to prove himself to a new boss. I think the SOTA team's professionalism would improve when they saw an owner who took the business seriously rather than playing favorites.

I realize it may be like philosophizing about Batman or Star Trek - since the whole thing could be a fiction. Just something that occurred to me when What's his Name said "If it was anyone else, they would be fired. But Cleve is a genius".


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just watched the episode from two weeks back - 12 foot tall boots and the 50s horror movie alien mask, which I LOVED. Cheesy 50s horror movies rule! And Wee Man was totally adorable.

Jim, I'd lay money on a lot of it being totally contrived for the show. If the working relationships were as constantly over the top dramatic as the show makes them appear, there's no way those folks would still be together after 20 years.


----------



## JustJimAZ

So, what's your favorite thing from the series so far?
I am planning to use the foam techniques I saw Cleve use on his Godzilla suit to make the legs for my new gargoyle costume. I wish I knew what he used to coat that thing. It really looked great for a costume. Maybe he just used liquid latex?

I still think the biomechanical bug was the coolest build.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Here's the Devo video featuring work from the last episode.


----------



## JustJimAZ

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Here's the Devo video featuring work from the last episode.


That turned out really well! I do like the monster suit. I am going to watch that episode again to see what I can glean for my gargoyle 2.0


----------



## Blackrose1978

Was there an episode last night? Like usual I had to work the last shift so normally I catch the episode when it repeats at 11pm but in stead that total blackout was on instead.


----------



## Johnmonster

I've found that the show benefits from re-watching the episodes. It's easier to ignore the drama elements and focus on the builds on the second or third viewing. Some eye-rolling is unavoidable, but even the most jaded viewer will _never_ match or surpass Constance for total incidental eye-rolling over a given episode. She's cute and seems to be pretty cool, but they focus on her reactions way too much. They probably consider her to be cast member with which the most viewers in the target demographic can relate, thus, the camera is on her a lot.

Being a (unproduced) screenwriter myself, I understand why a lot of the drama and tension is inserted. For example, in the episode with the exploding ant, Roy and Cindy apply hair gel to the ant while the rest of the crew hang back and wait. The client barked for time, they replied. I guess the client was going to turn into a pumpkin at midnight and it was 11:55? More likely they applied the gel at an appropriate pace, and the producers decided the scene needed to be "dynamic" so they made a big deal of how much longer it would take to do it.

In regards to the directors with whom the shop works, most likely the directors are told "Hey, this is reality television, the average viewer is kinda dumb- so act like a director and throw around director language, so they know what you are. Say 'It's a wrap!' People love that!"

All in all, I really enjoy the show and I hope it gets renewed. Good luck Cleve and crew, looking forward to more monsters!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I think the Monster suit redeemed the show and Cleve's ability in my eyes, that thing was amazing! I've always wanted to work with soft foam to make a costume, and that show really got my wheels turning. 

I'll admit the mecha-bug was cool too, although I am still not feeling any connection/sympathy towards Cleve; when I do watch TV I watch it to wind-down, and all his eye-rolling theatrics are just a bit too over-the-top for me. I understand that's what "Reality TV" is all about, so it's not a slam against Cleve personally—I don't know him from Adam—it's more of my own unwillingness to deal with a TV personality that strong after my own hectic day at work.


----------



## Draik41895

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Here's the Devo video featuring work from the last episode.


"Every day is Halloween"

I like it!


----------



## Slanks

It looks like the future of the series is in doubt. A friend of mine who is connected to Cleve on LinkedIn received the email below. If you are a fan, you may want to send an email.

LinkedIn

cleve hall has sent you a message.

Date: 5/19/2012

Subject: MONSTER MAN: Season 2!

Once again, I beg your indulgence.. but if you could forward this message to all of your contacts I would be eternally grateful!

I NEED YOUR HELP! I NEED EVERYONE TO EMAIL [email protected] AND SAY YOU WANT ANOTHER SEASON OF MONSTER MAN. THIS WILL GO TO ALL THE HIGHER UPS AT SYFY. TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO EMAIL TWITTER YOUR FRIENDS TO EMAIL AND POST TO YOUR FACEBOOK TO EMAIL. IF YOU CAN HELP ME GET LIKE 10,000 EMAILS monster man WILL GET A SEASON 2.

Thanx,
Cleve Hall


----------

